# is it cobia season yet?



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

im ready for them to be here! cant wait to try to land my first cobia on a yak!:thumbup: gonna make a super sick GoPro video!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in Barton I get my go pro Thurs we can get ur catch at multiple angles. When.do they start coming in I'm getting anxious.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to get in on some of that action too!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hell yea,march


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

In a Yak? Be careful guys, this one bout' did us in from a boat. There aren't any shots after landing because we put him in the box "fast!" And the camera man cleared the area. He was probably in the 75 lb range and just wouldn't give up. http://youtu.be/06XDL8Bkbd8


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

SteveFL said:


> In a Yak? Be careful guys, this one bout' did us in from a boat. There aren't any shots after landing because we put him in the box "fast!" And the camera man cleared the area. He was probably in the 75 lb range and just wouldn't give up. http://youtu.be/06XDL8Bkbd8


Nice video!! I would assume catching from a yak you would let him pull you around a bit more than usual, so he wouldn't be as green. Not sure since I haven't done it....yet! Someday...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice, yea thats why u need a spear gaff lol


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

New here - they come in close in March?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it too. I plan on using my boat to mother ship it and get that video perspective along with the Gopro on the yak.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

When the camera started, he had probably been on for about 12-15 minutes. The thing just would not give up. Since that one, I've learned to lead em' around for a while before getting too close.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> im ready for them to be here! cant wait to try to land my first cobia on a yak!:thumbup: gonna make a super sick GoPro video!


You might haft to give it sometime before you get one in a yak. I have had skunked days fishing for cobia in a yak. Last year it's like they were here in April when it was to windy to get out in a yak. Well the year before was good for them:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

osborne311 said:


> New here - they come in close in March?


yea when the water hits around 62 they start running along the beaches! guys even put step ladders on the sand bars to sight fish them!lol its crazy around here at that time! the beach piers will be packed( the reason why i bought a yak)


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

lol - step ladder "cobia beach towers" I cannot wait to see this!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> You might haft to give it sometime before you get one in a yak. I have had skunked days fishing for cobia in a yak. Last year it's like they were here in April when it was to windy to get out in a yak. Well the year before was good for them:


yea that a nice one brandon, i tried hard last year and only got one shot at one but he didnt take it...then had to go out of town for work for a month i can remember the first one that was caught last year on a yak that was posted on here(forgot who) but i was suppose to go that day and ended up having to work!!! i was so mad!! did i mention they taste awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> lol - step ladder "cobia beach towers" I cannot wait to see this!


Of course I say this laughing to myself and then realize that if I see it work I will be figuring out a way to strap a ladder to my surf cart. lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I picked up this one last year. Anyone got any yak cobia pics they would like to share?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandon, only you are classy enough to wear a collared shirt kayak fishing. I just wouldn't be able to pull such a thing off.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Heres one from awhile back Brandon. It was my first big one from the yak


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



Chris V said:


> Heres one from awhile back Brandon. It was my first big one from the yak


NIce fish!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that a popper I see in it's mouth, Chris?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Spring run*

I'm planning to chase cobia this spring too. We should gather a group and fish together. Cobia migrate in wads (pods, schools) and if one of us finds a wad of fish we can alert the others (after hookup of course). If done correctly it should increase our odds of catching fish. Just a thought. 

Darren


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

HAG 90 10 said:


> I'm planning to chase cobia this spring too. We should gather a group and fish together. Cobia migrate in wads (pods, schools) and if one of us finds a wad of fish we can alert the others (after hookup of course). If done correctly it should increase our odds of catching fish. Just a thought.
> 
> Darren


I was thinking the same thing. I can get my father-in-law to drive my boat for a mother ship, get outside video, and tow yaks around. With all the Gopros there should be some great video. Another mother ship and hand held VHF's could allow us to spread out and cover more area to find the fish.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

man what nice ling! thats some gooood eatin off the grill!!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, if we can get enough of us we can spread out and cover more area. Vhf radios would be the way to go but a short blast on an air horn or whistle would work too. We could also plan a road trip east, before they get pummeled passing through Destin.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I went out a few times armed with an eel. The only time I saw a cobia is when I hooked a monster shark and it started pulling me south towards mexico. When I finally saw the shark it had a few cobia with it. I set my rod down with the shark still hooked and grab my other rod with a cobia jig attached. Of course I didn't hook up and my rod with the shark got tangled and my line snapped. I then had about a 3 mile paddle in my Malibu, pre hobie.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao chaps good thing it snapped or I would be making a trip to pick u up in Mexico....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PBTH, yes, thats a popper.

Poppers have always been my favorite sight casting lure for cobia, especially ones next to my yak. That same popper caught 5 cobia in one trip for me. My big game has some serious gouges on the sides from cobia spines.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Im down for doing something like this. I can help either either in my boat or hobie.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish fellas. I'm in! Going to buy a VHF soon. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If this weather pattern keeps up, the first fish will be caught in February!

Yeah, yeah... I know, I'm a dreamer. But this warm weather in December is kinda nice.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I may practice my jig accuracy on the 9ft gator OBPD re-located into one of my favorite bream ponds yesterday. I'll have to go hookless though, cause I'm sure he'll eat whatever offerings I present.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Im down for doing something like this. I can help either either in my boat or hobie.


Find someone to drive your boat and you can do both. I would let you borrow my father-in-law, but he'll be driving my boat.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Wilbur said:


> Nice fish fellas. I'm in! Going to buy a VHF soon. Sounds like a blast.


I asked Santa for one, but if Santa doesn't come through I'm getting one anyway.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Find someone to drive your boat and you can do both. I would let you borrow my father-in-law, but he'll be driving my boat.


I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind too much. She keeps telling me that whenever I get out into the gulf if I need anything of hook into something too big for the kayak just call her and she can come out and help out.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind too much. She keeps telling me that whenever I get out into the gulf if I need anything of hook into something too big for the kayak just call her and she can come out and help out.


If your wife can drive the boat, you're in good shape. My wife gets seasick driving over a bridge.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Got this one over in Jax last year. They come in at the end of April first of May. Caught it by throwing a pogie onto the back of a manta ray that swam by my yak. No time for yak side pics, as soon as I thought it was sufficiently tired enough I put it in my fishbox as fast as I could.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what yak is that cool fishbox


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Kaskazi Dorado:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

looks like it would b really fast


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Speed is one part, but even moreso they are very efficient on the water. I cover more ground with less effort in my kaskazi yaks more than any other yak I've paddled myself, or have fished around. There aren't many fishing kayaks that handle big water as well as these either.  None made here in the States can compare in my opinion.

The cobia I caught was 3 miles off the beach and I was just out there chasing pogie pods around when I spotted the manta ray. Fishing that far off the beach in my old 160i or Phoenix 160 used to be much more work than I expend now.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

PBTH said:


> Brandon, only you are classy enough to wear a collared shirt kayak fishing. I just wouldn't be able to pull such a thing off.


LOL - Every time we head out I have to make him take off his tie and wing tips before launch.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yal can have all the boats and vhf fishing. Something about getting one on my own that I wanna tackle. Ive caught a tonnn of ling from 30ft up in a cobia tower lol but last year i had no drivers licence to fish for em from my yak. so, ill inform yal when i bust the first one of the year cause like jim said, with this weather, there will be february fish caught


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I can get my father-in-law to drive my boat for a mother ship, get outside video, and tow yaks around. With all the Gopros there should be some great video. Another mother ship and hand held VHF's could allow us to spread out and cover more area to find the fish.



That sounds like a good time, maybe next year for me


----------

